# Any tips for good queens in Southern Europe?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Try Roger White in Cyprus


http://www.superbee-cy.com/our-bees


----------



## pedrocr (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pointer, email sent.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

pedrocr said:


> Thanks for the pointer, email sent.


http://www.packagebeeseurope.com/?lang=en

[email protected]


I have sent some breeders to them...

... actually to both of them, Rogers are a bit older


----------



## pedrocr (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks as well, and email also sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

pedrocr said:


> Thanks as well, and email also sent :thumbsup:


Send regards from me to Roger and to Mr.Luca Consigli !


----------

